# -
, ,    .   -       . .      ,  .     1.

----------

?

----------

.  .   ,    .

----------

,    ?  ,   ,   ,   ?   .      ,

----------

1?

----------

,

----------

.

----------

-  :yes:

----------

.?

----------

,      :Smilie:

----------

)  .      ,  ,   .

----------

:Smilie: 
http://new.ib.ru/wiki 

      -
   XX       - 2013
http://new.ib.ru/news/599
 :Smilie:

----------

